# American Idol Jordin Sparks: Obese?



## StereoXGirl (May 26, 2007)

I can't believe this lady!!!

Jordin Sparks may be carrying some extra weight, but she is by no means obese! She's a tall girl, and I think she is probably going to be healthiest at the weight she is now! I think if she ends up losing (or gaining) weight, that it probably won't be healthy for her.

This is so sad...


----------



## SuddenRush (May 26, 2007)

I thought being obese ment being like 600 or more pounds?

That kind of people make people go anorexic. Jordin isn't even fat. She just has a little extra weight. I laugh when she was saying the obese new pop stars are making a wrong inpression on teens. Looking at Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan makes me want to stop eating so I won't gain weight yet looking at Jordin makes me think nothing of food. The "obese" new pop stars don't make me eat less or more so I don't see how they leave wrong impressions on teens. Plus seeing the "obese" pop stars makes me think there is actually hope for bigger people to make it in the entertainment buissness.

I miss the days when if you were fat you were rich. Junk food ain't free. One meal can cost $5-$6 lol.


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2007)

what???

Fat? i dont see anything wrong with her weight at all!!

what are they talking about?

i dont know what is wrong with the media nowadays seriously, wanting all women to be 100 pounds no matter what your height is, your weight should be accoring to your height not the society standards, not everyone can look bony and skeletal as a model, to me she couldnt look any healthier, plus, she is really young, and she is supposed to still have some baby fat.

I think they should stop trying to make ppl believe that if you don't fit into the model prototype then you dont look good. This is seriously ridiculous.


----------



## LilDee (May 26, 2007)

Wow.. I seriously was not expecting that.. that's ridiculous

When I look at Jordin I definately don't see obesity.. she looks healthy, fresh and beautiful to me..

I seriously hope she just ignores this.. Everyone has different genes and bodies, and she seems in fine proportion to me






She's an athletic girl too! doesn't she play football or something?


----------



## farris2 (May 26, 2007)

WTF?? Jordin is still by all means a child to me.She will lose it if needed.In my opinion she is beautiful and very healthy.Oh I hope she doesnt see that news clip. Bless her!


----------



## MindySue (May 26, 2007)

she makes me mad! wow.


----------



## LeynaBanana (May 26, 2007)

omg.....that lady is a biatch...who da heck she thinks she is....&gt;.&lt; Jordin is fine the way she is....


----------



## natalierb (May 26, 2007)

OMG, that's outrageous! She is not ONE BIT obese! She looks absolutely fine to me, that dumb lady has no idea what she's talking about! She sees diabetes and heart disease when she looks at her?! WTF?! That is one of the stupidest discussions I've seen on TV, and I am outraged by it. She's basically telling girls they need to be anorexic in today's society.


----------



## han (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SuddenRush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought being obese ment being like 600 or more pounds? 
That kind of people make people go anorexic. Jordin isn't even fat. She just has a little extra weight. I laugh when she was saying the obese new pop stars are making a wrong inpression on teens. Looking at Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan makes me want to stop eating so I won't gain weight yet looking at Jordin makes me think nothing of food. The "obese" new pop stars don't make me eat less or more so I don't see how they leave wrong impressions on teens. Plus seeing the "obese" pop stars makes me think there is actually hope for bigger people to make it in the entertainment buissness.

I miss the days when if you were fat you were rich. Junk food ain't free. One meal can cost $5-$6 lol.

i think they consider people who are 100lbs or more obese not 600i didnt think she was that overweight either BUT if they can ban size 0 models then i can see them doing this too... you cant have double standards or can you??

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, that's outrageous! She is not ONE BIT obese! She looks absolutely fine to me, that dumb lady has no idea what she's talking about! She sees diabetes and heart disease when she looks at her?! WTF?! That is one of the stupidest discussions I've seen on TV, and I am outraged by it. She's basically telling girls they need to be anorexic in today's society. what does someone with heart diease or diabetes look like to you?? you dont have to be that overweight to have those diease..


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 26, 2007)

OMG! that's one of the most ridiculous things I've evr heard.


----------



## Marisol (May 26, 2007)

BMI measures weight in relation to height. The BMI ranges shown above are for adults. They are not exact ranges of healthy and unhealthy weights. However, they show that health risk increases at higher levels of overweight and obesity. Even within the healthy BMI range, weight gains can carry health risks for adults.

Directions: Find your weight on the bottom of the graph. Go straight up from that point until you come to the line that matches your height. Then look to find your weight group.

Healthy Weight BMI from 18.5 up to 25 refers to a healthy weight.

Overweight BMI from 25 up to 30 refers to overweight.

Obese BMI 30 or higher refers to obesity. Obese persons are also overweight.

Source: Report of the Dietary Guidelines Advisory Committee on the Dietary Guidelines for Americans, 2000


----------



## Thais (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.fda.gov/hearthealth/lifestyles/figure1.jpg
BMI measures weight in relation to height. The BMI ranges shown above are for adults. They are not exact ranges of healthy and unhealthy weights. However, they show that health risk increases at higher levels of overweight and obesity. Even within the healthy BMI range, weight gains can carry health risks for adults.

Directions: Find your weight on the bottom of the graph. Go straight up from that point until you come to the line that matches your height. Then look to find your weight group.

Healthy Weight BMI from 18.5 up to 25 refers to a healthy weight.

Overweight BMI from 25 up to 30 refers to overweight.

Obese BMI 30 or higher refers to obesity. Obese persons are also overweight.

Source: Report of the Dietary Guidelines Advisory Committee on the Dietary Guidelines for Americans, 2000

I am actually working on a paper to show how BMI is a poor predictor of body fatness.



LOL (No offense Mari!). The problem with the BMI is that it fails to differentiate fat from lean muscle mass. Therefore a person who is heavy because he/she has a lot of muscle would fall in the overweight category based on BMI alone. I'm actually one of them, my BMI is probably around 26-27, and even though I do carry some extra fat pounds, just my lean weight (muscle, bone and water) is over 135 pounds. Now if you look at most celebrities that are 5'7'' like I am, most of them will weight 120 pounds or less of TOTAL weight (lean+ fat), which is a shame!


----------



## estherika (May 26, 2007)

I'm shocked. That woman is mentally ill!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am actually working on a paper to show how BMI is a poor predictor of body fatness.



LOL (No offense Mari!). The problem with the BMI is that it fails to differentiate fat from lean muscle mass. Therefore a person who is heavy because he/she has a lot of muscle would fall in the overweight category based on BMI alone. I'm actually one of them, my BMI is probably around 26-27, and even though I do carry some extra fat pounds, just my lean weight (muscle, bone and water) is over 135 pounds. Now if you look at most celebrities that are 5'7'' like I am, most of them will weight 120 pounds or less of TOTAL weight (lean+ fat), which is a shame! None taken. I got that from the FDA site.


----------



## chocobon (May 26, 2007)

This is so ridiculous!! Jordin looks so good in her current weight plus she's already tall to begin with!!


----------



## kittenmittens (May 26, 2007)

wow, she's delusional!

the sad thing is that woman may be right about one thing: that the producers of American Idol will likely put the pressure on Jordin to lose weight in the coming months. seems like they did that with Carrie Underwood, Catherine Mcphee and Kelly Clarkson....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2007)

I think the only person that can judge Jordin is Jordin.

I am beyond tired of hearing one person judging another, and deciding if weight loss is required.

I'm not saying that we can't have opinions.

I am saying that we need to start keeping our opinions to ourselves.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 26, 2007)

yeah its on foxnews. I think its really sad.


----------



## Lia (May 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am actually working on a paper to show how BMI is a poor predictor of body fatness.



LOL (No offense Mari!). The problem with the BMI is that it fails to differentiate fat from lean muscle mass. Therefore a person who is heavy because he/she has a lot of muscle would fall in the overweight category based on BMI alone. I'm actually one of them, my BMI is probably around 26-27, and even though I do carry some extra fat pounds, just my lean weight (muscle, bone and water) is over 135 pounds. Now if you look at most celebrities that are 5'7'' like I am, most of them will weight 120 pounds or less of TOTAL weight (lean+ fat), which is a shame! Totally off topic, but cool work! I love research papers!


----------



## farris2 (May 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kittenmittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, she's delusional!the sad thing is that woman may be right about one thing: that the producers of American Idol will likely put the pressure on Jordin to lose weight in the coming months. seems like they did that with Carrie Underwood, Catherine Mcphee and Kelly Clarkson....

I think she will be so busy that she may drop some weight unintentionally


----------



## lynnda (May 27, 2007)

INSANE!!!!! That lady is a HUGE part of the problem with young girls today. To say that Jordin is obese is totally insane!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 27, 2007)

UGH! That blonde woman was pissing me off so bad! Jordan isn't even heavy, wtf is this BS about calling her OBESE?! This makes me so angry... I can't even believe it. I just don't understand people like her.


----------



## brewgrl (May 27, 2007)

OMG!!! i may have to send mimi some hate mail. how does she have any idea about the health of jordin? look at that jordin's arms! they have tone, look at her in pants and a shirt! she's a tall girl. she's 17, she looks like the average american girl.

grrrrrrr i am so mad.

add:

okay, i am back. i went on this lady's website (national action against obesity) to give her a piece of my mind. her name is meme roth, and she isn't any type of expert or doctor!!!!

oh yeah, on her website, she also wants parents to boycott shrek, a CARTOON!!!!

directly from her website about what makes her any type of expert:

_What do I know about obesity? All 3 Obesity Strikes are against me: My metabolism has aged along with me, Iâ€™ve gone through two pregnanciesâ€¦and I come from a long line of obesity. Growing up, I always knew Iâ€™d be fat. After seeing my obese family on my wedding day, the groomsmen wagered how long until the bride would be fat too. Sounds cruel? Itâ€™s the same thing everyone in every pew was thinking._

But it struck me just after having my two children. Remaining fit is wholly and entirely up to me. Period.

My message to you is this: NEVER GET FAT.

so basically, she's a crusader because she has let her crappy husband's side of the family's comments get the better of her.

i have no problem with obesity awareness, but she is ridicuolous.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 27, 2007)

brewgrl, I agree with you... there is nothing wrong with obesity awareness but this meme person is just nuts. She sounds like she has deep psychological problems due to her family's obesity. "Don't get fat"... ugh people like this piss me off. SO WHAT if there are people that are overweight out there?! Yes there are health issues, and I'm all for being healthy... but there are health issues associated with starving yourself and striving for a body image that isn't possible for you to achieve also. I think everyone should just be happy with what they have and who they are, and be healthy. There's no reason to go overboard and boycott Shrek!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 27, 2007)

Thats soo WRONG.I can't believe people like that ,She is not FAT at ALL.I would love to be her size.


----------



## luxotika (May 27, 2007)

This Meme Roth character needs to get a life. Was obesity that big of a deal or even talked about when Ruben Studdard won? Did she get on Fox News and do a story like this on Ruben? Not to my knowledge. This lady has a double standard. Sounds to me that she thinks it is fine for men to be overweight, but that women cannot be. I think she needs to be punched in the head for thinking Jordin is obese. She is still a teenager!


----------



## DAngel (May 28, 2007)

I was so annoyed when I saw that piece on Fox...Jordin looks sooo healthy. She is far from obese


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 28, 2007)

I think the only way to knows if she's obese is to calculate her BMI, which I'm pretty sure that although she does has some extra meat but she's no way near to be specified as "obesity", "high level of cholesterol", or in "danger of diabetes ". beside the BMI, there are other major factors that are use to determine obesity such as calculating the percentage of body fat, HDL and LDL levels, blood pressure, blood sugar level, etc. so who is that know-it-all lady that went on the show and talked about all the nonsense? that lady needs to stopped being so judgmental and she needs get her facts right. it's so sad that she accused Jordin for being "obese" solely judging from her physical appearance. her accusation makes no sense to me. it seems as though she's going coo-coo with weight problems...it's kind of sad and scary. somebody should send her to see a psychiatrist. lol


----------



## Jessica (May 28, 2007)

I am so sick of people in this society putting their two cents where it doesnt belong. Jordin didnt ask for that discussion and hello she's still a child. WTF is wrong with that lady?? I am totaly blown away that this even made it to TV, what a joke. They're a newscast channel???? This isnt news worthy to me.

Jordin is a big girl....by that i mean she's tall, is built with big bones and may have a little excess weight on her to some (not me)....I think she's gorgeous and I hope she doesnt cave into society and lose weight for them. She should be a role model for young adults to except themselves for who they are and know theyre beautiful no matter what.

I am boiling right now.....errrr






Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This Meme Roth character needs to get a life. Was obesity that big of a deal or even talked about when Ruben Studdard won? Did she get on Fox News and do a story like this on Ruben? Not to my knowledge. This lady has a double standard. Sounds to me that she thinks it is fine for men to be overweight, but that women cannot be. I think she needs to be punched in the head for thinking Jordin is obese. She is still a teenager! Thank you!!!!! Well said


----------



## semantje (May 28, 2007)

she looks absolutly normal and keep in mind that the camera make you look bigger than you are, i could kick this blonde women.


----------



## han (May 29, 2007)

gosh! someone needs to stop giveing this chic all them burgers and pies...lol


----------



## brewgrl (May 30, 2007)

hahaha!!! THAT MEME LADY WROTE ME BACK!!!

i wonder if she knows that whole thing is on youtube because she denies she made any type of comment. i am pretty sure it was a generic email because i basically called her an evil annorexic b#^%# and never made any more comments as to what made me upset other than the subject stating that i saw her on fox talking about jordin sparks

part of her statement in her email back to me (i guess she must have been on a *few *shows talking smack):

_For the record... I was invited onto news shows to discuss child obesity and the American Idol show. I have only ever used the words "tragedy" or "nightmare" to describe America's child obesity epidemic, not a person, and not a performer on American Idol. Nor have I used the word "obese" to describe Jordin Sparks. Nor have I said her size should prevent her from winning. I stand 100% behind only the statements I made, nothing scripted to introduce any interview._


----------



## kittenmittens (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha!!! THAT MEME LADY WROTE ME BACK!!!i wonder if she knows that whole thing is on youtube because she denies she made any type of comment. i am pretty sure it was a generic email because i basically called her an evil annorexic b#^%# and never made any more comments as to what made me upset other than the subject stating that i saw her on fox talking about jordin sparks

part of her statement in her email back to me (i guess she must have been on a *few *shows talking smack):

_For the record... I was invited onto news shows to discuss child obesity and the American Idol show. I have only ever used the words "tragedy" or "nightmare" to describe America's child obesity epidemic, not a person, and not a performer on American Idol. Nor have I used the word "obese" to describe Jordin Sparks. Nor have I said her size should prevent her from winning. I stand 100% behind only the statements I made, nothing scripted to introduce any interview._

that's hilarious!!! I love how people try and deny things they've said, when it's clearly been captured on tape....she must be trying to flog a book or something and her PR reps told her to distance herself from saying that crap!!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 30, 2007)

People like this woman are the exact reason why you have so many celebrities and young women starving themselves. Jordin is tall and imo there is nothing wrong with her. She's hardly obese. I know obese...hell people may call me obese, but Jordin is NOT. People want to box everyone in these tiny little packages and realistically it doesn't work. Like someone else said Jordin will lose weight because she'll be doing a lot of touring and promoting but I hope that she doesn't fall into that sterotypical " I gotta be skinny" trap. Healthy yes...but size 6 just isn't gonna work for her.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha!!! THAT MEME LADY WROTE ME BACK!!!i wonder if she knows that whole thing is on youtube because she denies she made any type of comment. i am pretty sure it was a generic email because i basically called her an evil annorexic b#^%# and never made any more comments as to what made me upset other than the subject stating that i saw her on fox talking about jordin sparks

part of her statement in her email back to me (i guess she must have been on a *few *shows talking smack):

_For the record... I was invited onto news shows to discuss child obesity and the American Idol show. I have only ever used the words "tragedy" or "nightmare" to describe America's child obesity epidemic, not a person, and not a performer on American Idol. Nor have I used the word "obese" to describe Jordin Sparks. Nor have I said her size should prevent her from winning. I stand 100% behind only the statements I made, nothing scripted to introduce any interview._

That's so funny that she wrote you back!!! She's totally trying to do damage control...denying she said what she did. lol.

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People like this woman are the exact reason why you have so many celebrities and young women starving themselves. Jordin is tall and imo there is nothing wrong with her. She's hardly obese. I know obese...hell people may call me obese, but Jordin is NOT. People want to box everyone in these tiny little packages and realistically it doesn't work. Like someone else said Jordin will lose weight because she'll be doing a lot of touring and promoting but I hope that she doesn't fall into that sterotypical " I gotta be skinny" trap. Healthy yes...but size 6 just isn't gonna work for her. ITA!


----------



## Nox (May 30, 2007)

Meme is being a total loser. If anything, she should have empathy for those who struggle with weight because she's battled with those mental complexes in her life. I am shocked that she would even turn her nose up at people the way she does. Lady's got a chip on her shoulder... it seems like it bristles her to see a beautiful, full-figured woman who is enjoying life and is loved by many.

And anyway, how does Meme (who has probably NEVER met Jordin anyway) know her exact physical profile? She doesn't know Jordin's diagnostics readings. She not medically trained, and she has no credentials or accreditations. I think she should just stick to "Obesity Awareness" and leave the diagnoses for the real doctors and medical professionals.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 31, 2007)

Wow is about all I can say.. Its pretty sad that the media even pays attention to what this women says..


----------



## XkrissyX (May 31, 2007)

that lady is on crack. Jordin Sparks..loooks fine and normal to me.

Lets be thankful thats she doesnt look like if you hug her her bones will break *cough* nicole richie.*lindsay lohan* all those hollywood skeletal girls..

Imm happy to see someone like Jordin on tv.

Goodness. i fcking hate media/body issues debate.


----------



## Karen_B (May 31, 2007)

I don't understand anything. This Jordan girl looks perfectly healthy to me? And even if she was obese, is the right way to go to BULLY her and other overweight people into getting thin?


----------



## Manda (May 31, 2007)

Okay, anyone standing next to puny little Ryan Seacrest and Blake Lewis is going to look big! I don't think she is fat, certainly not obese, I think she is beautiful and a very talented young woman!


----------



## SqueeKee (May 31, 2007)

And people wonder why so many girls struggle with and die from anorexia . . .


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 1, 2007)

i think shes fine i dun think she should lose any weight except for medical reason.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

She doesn't stop!!!!!!!

*Obesity expert takes heat from Sparks fans*

By Jeannette Walls

MSNBC

Updated: 3:23 a.m. ET June 4, 2007

Jordin Sparks fans are out for the blood of an obesity expert who said that the â€œAmerican Idolâ€ winner should lose some weight.

MeMe Roth of the National Action Against Obesity tells The Scoop that there have been â€œhate posts calling for my deathâ€ ever since she went on Fox TV and said that Sparks is overweight. â€œWhen I look at Jordin I see diabetes, I see heart disease, I see high cholesterol,â€ Roth said. â€œThatâ€™s whatâ€™s so sad about this â€” she is not the vision of health â€” she is the vision of â€˜unhealth.â€™â€

Roth says she stands by her words â€” but did not call Sparks â€œobeseâ€ or say some of the other things that irate posters have attributed to her. Roth says that some have misconstrued her words because of Foxâ€™s â€œsensationalized setup.â€

Roth further tells the Scoop she admires the 17-year-old singerâ€™s talent and â€œeffervescent personalityâ€ but adds that â€œher extra weight is a reflection of todayâ€™s society and a culture where many of our children have compromised health due to unhealthful food choices and inactivity ... We have to stop with the â€˜baby fat,â€™ â€˜curvy,â€™ â€˜goddessâ€™ euphemisms and own this child health crisis.â€

Says Roth: â€œYouâ€™ll also find Miss Sparks to be quite contradictory. In her latest People Magazine interview sheâ€™s both declaring to â€˜love her bodyâ€™ just as it is, while at the same time, in the sidebar, advising other â€˜plus-sizeâ€™ females on how to dress slim.â€

Source


----------



## PinkOcho (Jun 4, 2007)

wow i cant believe what the woman was saying...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Omg, she makes me so mad.. shes insane, besides if she is going to argue that.. well what about the millions of young girls( and guys even) facing eating disorders? They aren't that much healthier than the obese, and if anyone of anysize saw a super thin american idol- well then can't we argue that they will promote that also? either way, it can be argued.. This girl has got talent, and that should be the sole reason for her winning.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 25, 2007)

hahaha, i was a hate mail writer, i didnt say anything about her death, but i did call her *many many many many* names.


----------

